

To Click or Not to Click – That Is the Call to Action Question - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/call-to-action-question

======
ronsela
Your landing page has painted a specific vision of the wonderful future that
awaits the reader once they click that button. Now it’s up to your CTA button
to seal the deal. Does the button make it easy for your reader to click, or
plunge him into a morass of Hamlet-like indecision?

